# Electronics Essentials (episode 3) - Components



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

FINALLY!!!
We finally got around to finishing episode 3 of our Electronics Essentials series.
This time, we look at a variety of different components, including capacitors, transistors, diodes and relays.
Each component is reviewed and placed in context in our "Sensor Saver" circuit... basically, a time delayed power switch.
We even look at what happens when certain types of capacitors are wired up WRONG!

Sorry it's such a long video, but there was a lot to cover.

For those of you who might just want to look at the individual explanations of how each component works and not watch the whole video (why you'd NOT want to watch the whole thing, we have no idea!), here is an index, so you can skip to the part you are interested in:

Capacitor Safety 1:43
Capacitors 3:26
Capacitor Explosion 4:59
Diodes (two types) 8:42
Transistors 10:52
Relays 13:00
Circuit Diagram 15:42


----------

